# Dyno - My 2.5T



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

This is long past due! I figured I would share the results of the final product. Keep in mind this is at mile high altitude. First pull is at 8 psi (Black), second at 10 psi (Red) and the third at 12 psi (Green). I was very impressed. Enjoy!

- Pete


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Holy Cow!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Is that bhp or whp? And what turbo kit do you have on your engine or did you piece it together yourself? Pretty nice numbers man :thumbup:


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn great numbers. Is it stock compression and internals? Info on the kit as the turbo seems huge


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome, congrats! Agree, some more details on the setup would be nice. I'm assuming stock engine because you stopped at 12psi.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Chart shows at the engine so BHP. That is impressive. Must be a blast to drive 



tay272 said:


> Is that bhp or whp? And what turbo kit do you have on your engine or did you piece it together yourself? Pretty nice numbers man :thumbup:


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow awesome numbers! Sri??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

more info on the set up?

tune?
turbo? (size and AR)
manifold?
intake manifold?

anything else done to the car?


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys! The dyno performed was calculating whp, not bhp. The system was installed by Bluewater Performace in partner with United Motorsports. The setup is all stock internals under stock compression. According to BWPerformace and UM, the boost is able to be pushed to as high as 19psi. I am currently running the car 8-12 psi, daily.

Engine work performed;
T4 Precision Turbo, 57/59mm
Tial 39mm Wastegate
Forge Diverter Valve
Forge Manual Boost Controller
United Motorsports Short Runner Intake
550cc Fuel Injectors
Cold Air Intake, FMIC & Oil Cooler
3" Eurojet CAT Back Exhaust
Stage 3 United Motorsports Software


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so you are making 390 whp at 12 psi with a 5759 turbo, 550cc injectors and UM SRI?

wow... thats the highest i've seen...

UM did 6262 turbo and 405 whp at 20 psi... and BW built another car, 60xx turbo and same thing: 550cc injectors and UM SRI and it did a peak of 355 whp at 14 psi in winter... 

Point is, somehow you are making a LOT more than everyone else...


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> so you are making 390 whp at 12 psi with a 5759 turbo, 550cc injectors and UM SRI?
> 
> wow... thats the highest i've seen...
> 
> ...


Do numbers lie? We are all very happy with the results!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, numbers dont lie, machine makes mistakes.

Honestly, if the machine isnt making any mistake, then WOW. This is unreal, and it should be incredible amounts of fun! 

whatever the numbers are, which in most case are irrelevant, it all comes down to a single question: Are you happy?
Since you said that the answer was yes... then enjoy! 

the numbers are awesome!

EDIT: what AR are you using? and what turbo housing?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

:thumbup: impressivo


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> whatever the numbers are, which in most case are irrelevant, it all comes down to a single question: Are you happy?
> Since you said that the answer was yes... then enjoy!


That's right, the only dyno I trust....the butt dyno.


----------



## Numbers123 (May 30, 2012)

Sick results

off topic but what rims are those >_>?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Atömic said:


> Do numbers lie? We are all very happy with the results!


Are the results SAE corrected? If so, do you have uncorrected results (or the correction factor)? Historically altitude corrections for turbocharged cars have been known to grossly inflate numbers.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

leebro61 said:


> Are the results SAE corrected? If so, do you have uncorrected results (or the correction factor)? Historically altitude corrections for turbocharged cars have been known to grossly inflate numbers.


It shows on the dyno: cf=1.25

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow that is a ton of power. Very impressed. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Numbers123 said:


> Sick results
> 
> off topic but what rims are those >_>?


Ha! No worries... They are VMR V710's


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

I need more money now 

SENT FROM THE BLACKEST OF THE BLACK PLACES EVER


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

thygreyt said:


> It shows on the dyno: cf=1.25


Yeah... saw that after I posted facepalm; 25% is a huge correction factor. Assuming that correction factor is only due to ambient conditions and not keyed in by the dyno operator, I'd guess that it's a ~15-20% correction factor for altitude/pressure, and then another ~5-10% for temperature and humidity (since it is summer). My point is, the bulk of the correction factor (pressure) goes out the window when you turbocharge the car.

Still great numbers, and I'm sure the car is a blast to drive, but there is no magic reason why it is making gobs more power than everyone else at the same pressure level :thumbup:


----------

